# Account holder and credit card holder



## tim (Jun 29, 2014)

Maybe this thread is in the wrong category if please moving it to the right one.

Let’s say my wife signup up for Uber rider account and my credit card is in the payment and she use my driver promo code is uber seeing this as a fraud?

In the end I will get the benefit from the promo code does this flag up in the system?

I want to pay for her rides.

For a Business account with Uber it’s possible to use 1 card with different accounts how is it for private?

I had passenger who has chosen fancy names.

By the sign up wasn’t any verification of the card holder name only the No, expiring date and cvv but not the name.

Must the account holder and credit card holder be the same?

Thanks for answers


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Why don't you ask Lyft, they don't even use a user name and password, no user settings page, no way to transfer your account to a new phone number, no way to delete your account, if you lost control of your cell number is no way to remove your credit card info from your old phone number, some one buys new cell phone with your old number they can now use your account.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

With Uber being as organized as they are, I doubt its something that would come up, if its a simple $5 credit to your drivers account, it should have nothing to do with the CC your wife is using on her account.

Had a group of passengers once with a friend saying he will pay for it, they added his CC onto his friends account, I still got paid, so I don't know for sure if there were any issues on their end.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Do not get mixed up in the getting free credits for your wife using your CC (and referral bonus for you), and your promo code. If you wanna drive for Uber, they have seen this kind of thing as fraud. Both the driver and the rider accounts have been suspended for this. And for giving multiple rides to friends and family who have signed up using the drivers code.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Giving your friends and family free rides using uber/lyft free credits and pocketing the money is fraud,
and using friends and family to rise your star rating is also fraud, bet you did not think of that one.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I sell 5 star ratings


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I sell 5 star ratings


 i'll buy that for a dollar..


----------

